# G&E Shaper-Looking for felt wiper material



## smfkt205sa (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey all,
I have a 24 in. G&E Shaper and would like to replace the felt wipers. Does anyone know of a source for this felt material? 
Thanks.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 8, 2013)

McMaster-Carr has a decent selection of felt 

http://www.mcmaster.com/#felt/=pq5kmn


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 9, 2013)

PM me your address and what size you need and I will send you some felt you can cut to size.  Tim


----------



## John (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi

You could also check out a company called Duro-Felt. 

John


----------

